# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Broadband speed

## esteamer

*I have a BT broadband connection. I like to receive feedbacks from broadband users in Wick regarding their  speed connection quality. email me  at: esites4u@yahoo.com
Thanks*

----------


## secretsquirrel

if you use http://www.broadbandspeedchecker.co.uk/ you can check your speed and then see what others in your area are getting. remember internet speed depends on how far you are from the exchange, how old your wiring is. Alspo it depends on the time of day for example after 6 o'clock at night many people are using the internet in wick so your speed of download will slow down, however if you use it at 2 o'clock in the morning you usually get your fastest speed. the internet providers use various ratios ie 25 users for one line on the assumption that not all 25 users will be on line at the same time. hope this helps

----------


## kosacid

well I moved to reay and at best I get 1meg at between 5 to 11pm im lucky to get 40kb a old dial ups faster eg 56kb that's with sky, bloody stone age internet I cant even play online games, you phone sky they say nothing can be done, shows you all BT profits has went in some ones pocket not upgrading services, thing is I came from a cable area where you get 100meg and her I cant even get dial up lol

----------


## Shaggy

I wouldn't bother to reply to this thread, the OP is involved with USTREAM, a TV streaming company and will probably try to sell you their services

----------


## Shaggy

> well I moved to reay and at best I get 1meg at between 5 to 11pm im lucky to get 40kb a old dial ups faster eg 56kb that's with sky, bloody stone age internet I cant even play online games, you phone sky they say nothing can be done, shows you all BT profits has went in some ones pocket not upgrading services, thing is I came from a cable area where you get 100meg and her I cant even get dial up lol


Do you leave your router/modem on all the time? if not, this can often drop your speed to a really low level. Otherwise check your speed with the site secretsquirrel has mentioned. If you go to the 2nd stage of that process where you need further diagnostics, it will show your IP profile. If your ISP claims say 4mb service and your IP profile is just at 1mb, then you will never see 4mb speeds. If the IP profile speed is very low, you can ask BT to check it for you to make sure it is correct. The other way is to try disconnecting your router completely for 10 mins or so, plug it back in and there should be a button or a small hole in the back of the router with a reset button that you can push to set the modem to default settings. Connect to the net and leave it running for a couple of days without resetting or switching off and that might raise the speed available.

----------


## kosacid

the lines are that dated and the exchange there no chance of it getting any better

----------


## kitty

> well I moved to reay and at best I get 1meg at between 5 to 11pm im lucky to get 40kb a old dial ups faster eg 56kb that's with sky, bloody stone age internet I cant even play online games, you phone sky they say nothing can be done, shows you all BT profits has went in some ones pocket not upgrading services, thing is I came from a cable area where you get 100meg and her I cant even get dial up lol


Hey. I live in Reay also but my speed is a lot better than yours. It used to be like yours but once after lightning struck i had to get an engineer out and he got our profile reset and its been fine ever since.  I tried to get broadband with sky but was advised our exchange was too small so I'm with BT. Hopefully you can get somewhere with them  :Smile:

----------

